# very much a city



## Marco PCA

Frase: The curiously titled Al-Rainbow Street cuts across the main hill (Amman *is very much a city* of peaks and valleys), Jabal Amman, and throngs with bars, restaurants and eateries. 

Hola, tengo una duda con la frase anterior. ¿El significado de "*is very much a city*" podría traducirse como "*prácticamente"*? 

¿"*is very much a city*" podría reemplazarse con "*is pretty much a city*" ?

Gracias,
Marco


----------



## lingobingo

Pretty much does not mean the same as very much and cannot replace it in that sentence. 

This is an idiomatic usage of "very much" that serves to emphasise something. It equates roughly to: markedly, nothing if not…, distinctively, etc.


----------



## franzjekill

Marco PCA said:


> como "*prácticamente"*?


_Prácticamente_ quiere decir _casi_, son sinónimos. La casa está prácticamente terminada= la casa está casi terminada.
No tendría sentido decir que Amman es una ciudad de "casi" (prácticamente) picos y valles. 
Sí podemos decir que Amman es en gran medida una ciudad de picos y valles.
Is very much a city = es en gran medida, entre otras posibilidades, entre las que no se cuenta "prácticamente".


----------



## lingobingo

The relevant collocation is not "very much a city".

Amman is very much a city of peaks and valleys
Amman is notable for being a city of peaks and valleys


----------



## sound shift

De acuerdo con lingobingo.


----------



## Amapolas

Marco, a mí me parece muy acertada la traducción que ofreció Franzjekill. "En gran medida" es mucho más adecuado que "prácticamente" para el sentido de esta frase.

Y como dicen los compañeros de Inglaterra, no es "very much a city" sino "very much" + todo lo que sigue  (a city of peaks and valleys).


----------



## gengo

Marco PCA said:


> Frase: The curiously titled Al-Rainbow Street cuts across the main hill (Amman *is very much a city* of peaks and valleys), Jabal Amman, and throngs with bars, restaurants and eateries.



This could be rephrased as "Amman is indeed a city of peaks and valleys," so maybe we could say something like "ciertamente / de hecho, Amman es una ciudad..."


----------



## Marco PCA

Thank you all! But I'm still a little bit confused. We have the following options:


Amman *is very much a city* of peaks and valleys = Amman is notable for being a city of peaks and valleys = Amman se *destaca* por ser una ciudad de picos y valles

Amman *is very much a city* of peaks and valleys = Amman es, *en gran medida,* una ciudad de picos y valles

Amman *is very much a city* of peaks and valleys = Amman es, *de hecho, *una ciudad de picos y valles
Los 3 son similares pero creo que el significado varía levemente. Does "very much" clarify or stand out the word "city of peaks and valleys" ?

*En gran medida: el significado de ésta frase me suena como "hasta cierto punto" o "en gran parte" - Por eso no me termina de convencer
*Destaca: Amann es famosa o conocida por sus picos y valles
*De hecho: Nos sirve para aclarar o darnos un poco más de información


----------



## lingobingo

The first of those is the correct meaning. Is notable for being is the best alternative way of saying "is very much", but another way of putting it in English is that Amman stands out as that kind of city.

Neither "to a large extent" (_en gran medida_) nor "in fact" (_de hecho_) means the same thing.


----------



## sound shift

lingobingo said:


> The first of those is the correct meaning. Is notable for being is the best alternative way of saying "is very much", but another way of putting it in English is that Amman stands out as that kind of city.
> 
> Neither "to a large extent" (_en gran medida_) nor "in fact" (_de hecho_) means the same thing.


----------



## gengo

lingobingo said:


> Neither "to a large extent" (_en gran medida_) nor "in fact" (_de hecho_) means the same thing.



While "de hecho" may not be the best translation, I maintain that the original could be rephrased as "is indeed a city..."  And I think it would not be far off to say "Amman is in fact a city of..."

I don't think "is notable for being" is the right translation, either.

"Amman is very much a city of peaks and valleys" means "It is very true that Amman is a city of peaks and valleys."  The writer is just telling the reader that the just-mentioned hill is one of many in the city.


----------



## Amapolas

Otra traducción posible: Amman es una ciudad caracterizada (que se caracteriza) por la gran cantidad de colinas y valles. 
Otra: La ciudad de Amman se caracteriza por una profusión de colinas y valles. 

BTW, if we're talking about the capital of Jordania, it's *Amán *in Spanish. Also, I substituted "colinas", which in my opinion is more adequate. "Picos" gives the impression of tall mountains.


----------



## gengo

Amapolas said:


> BTW, if we're talking about the capital of Jordania,



It's Jordan in English.

I think your translations are good options, although there are many others as well.


----------



## Rodal

Yo diría Amman es_ *sin lugar a duda*_ una ciudad de cimas y valles.


----------



## Amapolas

gengo said:


> It's Jordan in English.


Right. I was thinking of "Amán" in Spanish, so... (My brain is not up to par today, I'm afraid.)



gengo said:


> I think your translations are good options, although there are many others as well.


Yeah, I think so too.  And yes, there are many options. Rodal's is good too, I think.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

En español también lo decimos:

Es una ciudad fronteriza por completo.
Es una ciudad cosmopolita por completo.
Es una ciudad montañosa por completo.
Es una ciudad industrial por completo.

Y se pueden agregar detalles extras:
Es una ciudad montañosa por completo; de cimas y valles.

Y sabemos que ese “por completo” significa “very much”.


----------



## Elixabete

MiguelitOOO said:


> En español también lo decimos:
> 
> Es una ciudad fronteriza por completo.
> Es una ciudad cosmopolita por completo.
> Es una ciudad montañosa por completo.
> Es una ciudad industrial por completo.
> 
> Y se pueden agregar detalles extras:
> Es una ciudad montañosa por completo; de cimas y valles.


Aquí no diríamos ninguna de esas oraciones, suenan estrañísimas y eso que dices de añadir detalles extra aún menos " es una ciudad montañosa por completo; de cimas y valles" no tiene ningún sentido para mí.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Elixabete said:


> Aquí no diríamos ninguna de esas oraciones, suenan estrañísimas y eso que dices de añadir detalles extra aún menos " es una ciudad montañosa por completo; de cimas y valles" no tiene ningún sentido para mí.


Ohhh! You are a very much exigent person.
Eres una persona exigente por completo; con ideas diferentes (extra detail).


----------



## Marco PCA

MiguelitOOO said:


> En español también lo decimos:
> 
> Es una ciudad fronteriza por completo.
> Es una ciudad cosmopolita por completo.
> Es una ciudad montañosa por completo.
> Es una ciudad industrial por completo.
> 
> Y se pueden agregar detalles extras:
> Es una ciudad montañosa por completo; de cimas y valles.
> 
> Y sabemos que ese “por completo” significa “very much”.



Miguelitooo, a mí igual me suenan un poco extrañas esas frases. Yo no usaría por completo al final.

--------

Thank you all for your answers. So basically we have two differences: standing out (notable, caracterizada) and it is very true (muy cierto, sin lugar a dudas).

This is the whole paragraph. It could possibly help.

*Amman lies somewhere over the rainbow*
Or, to be more precise, a rainbow is a key element of its appeal. The curiously titled Al-Rainbow Street cuts across the main hill (*Amman is very much a city of peaks and valleys)*, Jabal Amman, and throngs with bars, restaurants and eateries. These include Sufra, which is slotted into an Ottoman-era townhouse, and comes with a leafy terrace which acts as a more than pleasant visual compliment to its portions of mansaf (the Jordanian national dish; lamb with rice, almonds and pine seeds).

To be honest I think that both lines are ok. Do you think is this a difference between American and British English?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Bueno, a mí me suena raro que digas “igual”, en lugar de “también”, por eso debemos confiar más en la razón que en las corazonadas. 

Saludos.


----------



## gengo

Marco PCA said:


> Do you think is this a difference between American and British English?



No, I think it is just a case of different people interpreting language differently.  Happens all the time, in every language.

However, this construction is worth learning, as it is very common in writing and formal contexts.

Ex.
He is very much a self-made man.
She is very much a politician who likes to find a compromise.
Christmas is very much a part of American culture, regardless of an individual's religion.


----------



## Marco PCA

gengo said:


> No, I think it is just a case of different people interpreting language differently.  Happens all the time, in every language.
> 
> However, this construction is worth learning, as it is very common in writing and formal contexts.
> 
> Ex.
> He is very much a self-made man.
> She is very much a politician who likes to find a compromise.
> Christmas is very much a part of American culture, regardless of an individual's religion.



I find "*sin lugar a dudas*" a suitable translation for these cases. There might be others, of course.

I still think it's a little tricky but I'll hold on onto these ideas:

notable/standout (caracterizada)
it is very true that (sin lugar a dudas/es evidente)
*If you think I'm wrong please let me know!


----------



## lingobingo

To my mind, you've opted for a bland solution and lost the nuance of the English expression. But if you want to play safe, you can't really go wrong with "without a doubt".


----------



## gengo

Not to belabor the point, but in this construction, the "very much" modifies the verb to be, and I know there is a very similar construction in Spanish (at least in Mexico), an example of which is "Es muy tu vida."  I have no idea whether that would work here (Amán es muy una ciudad de colinas y valles), but I mention it just as a sort of example that shows how the English works.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Por favor!!!, la ciudad de Ammán *está sobre un arcoíris* ¿tienes temor a decir un sinsentido más grande que ese? No podrías. Despreocúpate.

(No es un sinsentido para mí, que quede claro)


----------



## Marco PCA

gengo said:


> Not to belabor the point, but in this construction, the "very much" modifies the verb to be, and I know there is a very similar construction in Spanish (at least in Mexico), an example of which is "Es muy tu vida."  I have no idea whether that would work here (Amán es muy una ciudad de colinas y valles), but I mention it just as a sort of example that shows how the English works.



Thank you @gengo but I think "Es muy tu vida" is different and "Amán es muy una ciudad de colinas y valles" doesn't really make sense but I get the point.

Es muy tu vida means something like "It's your life (don't ask me). Do whatever you want (You never listen to me) - And it's a very colloquial speech


----------



## Marco PCA

lingobingo said:


> To my mind, you've opted for a bland solution and lost the nuance of the English expression. But if you want to play safe, you can't really go wrong with "without a doubt".


Thanks for your comments as well, they're always appreciated.


----------



## Rodal

Elixabete said:


> Aquí no diríamos ninguna de esas oraciones, suenan e*s*trañísimas y eso que dices de añadir detalles extra aún menos " es una ciudad montañosa por completo; de cimas y valles" no tiene ningún sentido para mí.


 No estoy de acuerdo con Elixabete, existe más de una alternativa y la propuesta de miguelito ciertamente es muy buena. En cuanto a cimas y valles se entiende perfectamente bien.  Quien lo encuentre e*x*trañísimo, se le puede explicar que se trata de montañas y llanos. Nadie puede auto adjudicarse la razón y si se difiere de lo planteado por alguien, se puede decir respetuosamente "en mi región se entiende así" puesto que existe una acepción adecuada para cada región y todas son correctas. Sin embargo lo de e*s*trañismas me ha dejado pensativo .


----------



## Amapolas

gengo said:


> Not to belabor the point, but in this construction, the "very much" modifies the verb to be, and I know there is a very similar construction in Spanish (at least in Mexico), an example of which is "Es muy tu vida." I have no idea whether that would work here (Amán es muy una ciudad de colinas y valles), but I mention it just as a sort of example that shows how the English works.


Alas, Gengo, I agree with Miguelito that it wouldn't work here. Besides, it's a very informal expression. It's like trying on a dress in a shop and saying 'I love this dress; it's very me'.


----------



## Rodal

gengo said:


> Not to belabor the point, but in this construction, the "very much" modifies the verb to be, and I know there is a very similar construction in Spanish (at least in Mexico), an example of which is "Es muy tu vida."  I have no idea whether that would work here (Amán es muy una ciudad de colinas y valles), but I mention it just as a sort of example that shows how the English works.



No le he oído decir esto a nadie ("es muy tu vida") tal vez te refieras al decir "es muy de él, "muy tuyo", "muy suyo" es lo mismo que decir "es muy propio de él/ella". El adverbio modifica al verbo o al adjetivo (no al sustantivo), por ejemplo:  Amman es una ciudad de característias muy propias, de llanos y montañas... entonces sí. Suyo, tuyo, mío, son adjetivos posesivos, por lo tanto puedes usar el adverbio (muy) con ellos también. En tu ejemplo (Amán es muy una ciudad) es una construcción de adverbio + sustantivo y no puede funcionar como lo mencionas.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

_Amán es, por mucho, una ciudad de...
Amán es, de verdad, una ciudad de..._

Esas son las opciones que, debido a que “por completo” no halla lugar en todos los corazones , yo escogería. Basado no en mis caprichos, sino en el análisis de otros ejemplos que usan la expresión “very much” (la palabra “realmente” es otra opción, aunque por el momento la dejo afuera).

Me doy cuenta que tenemos diferencias al expresarnos que ocasionan que nos gusten más unas traducciones que otras, o que, de plano, no nos guste alguna en especial.

Veo que Amapolas diría que hay una casita en una colina; mientras que Rodal y yo, que hay una casita en una cima; y Marco y Elixabete, que hay una casita en un pico (oh my ...).

Siempre hay que considerar a qué público va dirigida nuestra traducción, y entonces tomar decisiones.

Y sí, a veces escribo rarotongo. Gracias por la paciencia, jejejeeee


----------



## Elixabete

Elixabete diría que hay una casita en el monte.


Rodal said:


> No estoy de acuerdo con Elixabete, existe más de una alternativa y la propuesta de miguelito ciertamente es muy buena. En cuanto a cimas y valles se entiende perfectamente bien.  Quien lo encuentre e*x*trañísimo, se le puede explicar que se trata de montañas y llanos. Nadie puede auto adjudicarse la razón y si se difiere de lo planteado por alguien, se puede decir respetuosamente "en mi región se entiende así" puesto que existe una acepción adecuada para cada región y todas son correctas. Sin embargo lo de e*s*trañismas me ha dejado pensativo .


No sé en qué parte de mi mensaje me  auto adjudico la razón, solo digo que aquí nadie diría eso , que no creo que sea menos educado que decir " en mi región nadie diría eso". Además me reafirmo " es una ciudad montañosa por completo; de cimas y valles" me parece extrañísima y al propio Marco, que es Mexicano, tampoco parecía convencerle.


gengo said:


> Not to belabor the point, but in this construction, the "very much" modifies the verb to be, and I know there is a very similar construction in Spanish (at least in Mexico), an example of which is "Es muy tu vida."  I have no idea whether that would work here (Amán es muy una ciudad de colinas y valles), but I mention it just as a sort of example that shows how the English works.


Gengo, you could use the "muy" thing like this :" Amman es una ciudad muy de colinas y valles". However, it's somewhat informal and I don't know if altogether correct (although surprisingly it sounds ok to me, maybe I should tune my radar as Rodal kindly suggests), I've always used " ser muy de X" to talk about people's habits, not their features, let alone a city's.


----------



## gengo

Rodal said:


> No le he oído decir esto a nadie ("es muy tu vida") tal vez te refieras al decir "es muy de él, "muy tuyo", "muy suyo" es lo mismo que decir "es muy propio de él/ella".



It may be used only in Mexico, but I can assure you that I have heard it used there.  Marco is Mexican, and I'm sure he has heard it many times.



> En tu ejemplo (Amán es muy una ciudad) es una construcción de adverbio + sustantivo y no puede funcionar como lo mencionas.



As I said in my previous message, I wasn't proposing this construction very seriously, and only mentioned it because it is almost exactly the same as the English construction (is very much / es muy).  My hope was that giving that example would give Marco an idea of how the English construction works.

Another Mexicanism (I don't know if it's used elsewhere) involving "muy" is creerse la muy muy.  It means to be stuck up, and although it doesn't really follow any grammatical rules, it is (or at least was) fairly common.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Aquí estamos hablando en realidad de cuatro _modismos_ (dos de ellos se unen para formar “es muy tu vida”).

Las negritas señalan la palabra con más influencia en el significado del modismo:

1.- Ser muy *de ...*
2.- Es *muy* (la/él muy *muy* __x__ |es _*muy*_ tu../*muy* su...)
3.- *Es* tu vida/*Es* su vida...
4.- (*to be*) very much...

* La #2 es la mexicana.


Son parecidas, pero no equivalentes.

En México hemos unido el enfático “_muy_” con “_es tu vida_” para crear otro modismo (resulta obvio percatarse de que cumple una función enfatizadora cuando a un “muy” adverbial le sumamos el otro  “_muy_”, enfático: muy _muy_). Y este modismo mexicano hay que usarlo con precaución (estudiantes) porque sólo posee dos sentidos diametralmente opuestos: o es muy *negativo* (una advertencia, como explicó Marcos. Algo como: es tu pedo = es tu problema/ es *muy* tu pedo *=* _no pidas mi/nuestra ayuda porque no la tendrás_) o puede ser muy *positivo* (un consejo/recomendación/infundir ánimos: “_Es muy tu vida, nadie debería criticarte amigo_”).

En el caso de *sentirse* el/la muy muy (decir “la muy muy” lleva implícita la idea de que una mujer se siente así: la muy muy), es una crítica, con algo de envidia o mucho coraje y enojo, por la actitud altanera y dominante de una persona. Es puro énfasis. Significa “_se siente / se cree lo máximo / inigualable / poderoso(a)_”.

La muy muy = La muy salsa (espero que no haya empeorado el modismo LOL)

No hay relación con “very much”, que se cocina aparte de todo lo visto.


----------



## auno trovago

Si no fuera por la discusión anterior, yo hubiera dicho "...es *toda una* ciudad de colinas...". Que ninguno de los nativos lo haya propuesto me hace dudar.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

auno trovago said:


> Si no fuera por la discusión anterior, yo hubiera dicho "...es *toda una* ciudad de colinas...". Que ninguno de los nativos lo haya propuesto me hace dudar.



Claro que lo propuse: “por completo”.
No propuse “completamente” (por si le gusta a los compañeros). 

Saludos.


----------



## Rodal

MiguelitOOO said:


> Claro que lo propuse: “por completo”.
> No propuse “completamente” (por si le gusta a los compañeros)
> 
> Saludos.



Sí, Miguelito la expuso en su post #17 pero luego Elixabate la halló extraña en su post #17, luego yo la resucité en mi post #28 .
Es el mismo concepto, es toda una ciudad, una ciudad completamente. Yo propuse "sin lugar a duda". Todas muy válidas. La explicación de gengo: very much a city (in deed a city) en su post 11 es muy acertada también.


----------



## Marco PCA

Lo único que me llama la atención es que los amigos ingleses no concuerdan completamente con Gengo. Por eso creo que también puede haber una sutil diferencia en la interpretación de ésta frase dependiendo la región.

Saludos


----------



## Elixabete

auno trovago said:


> Si no fuera por la discusión anterior, yo hubiera dicho "...es *toda una* ciudad de colinas...". Que ninguno de los nativos lo haya propuesto me hace dudar.


No significa lo mismo , si un lugar es "toda una ciudad" lo que enfatizamos es que no es simplemente un pueblo grande sino que es una ciudad con todas las letras, por propio derecho. Si acaso podrías decir " es toda ella una ciudad de.." indicando así que no hay parte que sea llana.
Para mí la mejor opción es la de Franzjekill " ...es en gran medida una ciudad de..." o simplemente " es una ciudad de colinas y vaguadas", esa estructura ya es enfática y queda claro que las colinas son un elemento esencial de la ciudad  ( por lo visto se extiende sobre 19 colinas y montes que van desde los 700 a los 1100 m).
De manera más formal : " las colinas y vaguadas son consustanciales a la ciudad" ( firman parte de su esencia misma).


----------



## Amapolas

Otra posibilidad que se me ocurre podría funcionar: es fundamentalmente una ciudad...
Eli, no estoy muy segura con "vaguada". Para mí es específicamente el punto más profundo del valle, por donde suele discurrir el arroyito. (Me trae recuerdos de otras épocas, cuando vivía en una vaguada... )


----------



## Elixabete

Amapolas said:


> Otra posibilidad que se me ocurre podría funcionar: es fundamentalmente una ciudad...
> Eli, no estoy muy segura con "vaguada". Para mí es específicamente el punto más profundo del valle, por donde suele discurrir el arroyito. (Me trae recuerdos de otras épocas, cuando vivía en una vaguada... )


Sí , es la parte más profunda del valle, lo ponía por remarcar el contraste con las zonas altas ( como he cambiado peak por colina, hago hincapié en lo profundo de las partes bajas), pero tal vez es exagerado. Supongo que mi mayor problema radica en la idea misma de que una ciudad tenga montes/ cimas y valles, para mí sería más natural decir que es una ciudad de zonas  altas y bajas (o como nos pasa por aquí,  que es una ciudad en la que todo son cuestas, y tenemos ascensores y escaleras mecánicas para ir de un barrio a otro )
Me gusta "fundamentalmente", de la misma manera podrían funcionar " esencialmente" o " en esencia".


----------



## Rodal

Elixabete said:


> No significa lo mismo , si un lugar es "toda una ciudad" lo que enfatizamos es que no es simplemente un pueblo grande sino que es una ciudad con todas las letras, por propio derecho. Si acaso podrías decir " es toda ella una ciudad de.." indicando así que no hay parte que sea llana.
> Para mí la mejor opción es la de Franzjekill " ...es en gran medida una ciudad de..." o simplemente " es una ciudad de colinas y vaguadas", esa estructura ya es enfática y queda claro que las colinas son un elemento esencial de la ciudad  ( por lo visto se extiende sobre 19 colinas y montes que van desde los 700 a los 1100 m).
> De manera más formal : " las colinas y vaguadas son consustanciales a la ciudad" ( firman parte de su esencia misma).



El significado que _auno trovago_ le da a la frase _es toda una ciudad_ es el mismo que se le da a la frase hecha _"es toda una mujer/hombre" _(hecha y derecha) y es válida. _ Toda una ciudad_, con todas las características propias de una ciudad, (cimas/colinas/llanos, ascensores y calles etc) es una ciudad completa.  V_ery much a city._


----------



## Elixabete

Rodal said:


> El significado que _auno trovago_ le da a la frase _es toda una ciudad_ es el mismo que se le da a la frase hecha _"es toda una mujer/hombre" _(hecha y derecha) y es válida. _ Toda una ciudad_, con todas las características propias de una ciudad, (cimas/colinas/llanos, ascensores y calles etc) es una ciudad completa.  V_ery much a city._


Estaría de acuerdo si tener cimas y llanos fuera una característica típica de toda ciudad que se precie, o hubiera un arquetipo de ciudad de "cimas y valles"  pero precisamente "is very much a city of peaks and valleys" expresa de manera enfática una característica muy propia o representativa de Amman, no de cualquier ciudad ( me atrevería a decir que no es común que las ciudades tengan " peaks and valleys") de la misma manera encontraría extrañísimo describir a Venecia  como " es toda una ciudad de canales", sería más normal decir " es una ciudad de canales" o " es la ciudad de los canales" para expresar que los canales son representativos de / consustanciales a Venecia por su abundancia y su importancia en la ciudad.
Edit:
Otro ejemplo, yo diría " Toledo es ( en gran medida/ fundamentalmente/ en esencia)una ciudad de callejuelas y edificios centenarios" pero no " Toledo es toda una ciudad de callejuelas y edificios centenarios". Por otra parte,  sí diría " Bilbao es toda una gran ciudad" ( es decir, presenta todas las características de lo que se entiende por una gran ciudad).
Espero haberme explicado educadamente y sin rastro de beligerancia, no quisiera que de mí se dijera " Eli es una forera de respuestas maleducadas y desabridas" ( ¿a que no diríais " es toda una forera de respuestas...?). Lo que sí podéis decir sin peligro a equivocaros es " Eli es toda una cabezota" , pero me da la sensación de que por aquí andan otros cuantos como yo...


----------



## Enzo Carpanetti

Same opinion here.
Misma opinion aquí.


----------



## Amapolas

Enzo Carpanetti said:


> Same opinion here.
> Misma opinion aquí.


I'm mystified. Given the wide range of opinions here, what reply are you referring to?


----------



## auno trovago

No creo que siempre tiene que haber una correspondencia absoluta entre una frase en un idioma y _lo que diría en las mismas circunstancias _un hablante nativo de otro.


----------

